# How Many Fursonas?



## Senora Kitty (Dec 18, 2009)

I know this may seem like old news to veteran Furries, but I want to ask it here more for new furries.

How many fursonas can someone have? Should there be a limit? Why (not?)


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Should there be a limit? Why (not?)



No. Why (should there be?)


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

I have only one I claim to be 'my character'  But several others who are just different dudes and shit.


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2009)

Why would there need to be regulations on such things?


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

I think people should have 1-2. 1 for each personality you hide.
(Can not think of a better way to word it, hopefully I am clear enough.)


----------



## Dread Husky (Dec 19, 2009)

There is no limit. But some people will have one 'main' fursona and the others they have are more like just 'characters'. I don't think there should be a limit because many people use different fursona's for different things like to represent different interests or roleplay.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

I have one main that can become many. 

Multi power, multi style, Multi creature morph etc.

If thats not to way out there for my dragon self.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I have 1, but I'm considering having a sub-Fursona too.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Before my hybrid fursona I was going to have 2 separate fursonas, a bat and a hyena, but then they became one.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Im still a little new to the whole role playing things but im sure i would start if a little more detail on the subject. I have not been able to find due to various distraction mostly with crazy family members.

Explain it to me.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

quayza said:


> Im still a little new to the whole role playing things
> ...
> Explain it to me.



I second that


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Roleplaying 101 for me. Teach me the basics.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

quayza said:


> Im still a little new to the whole role playing things but im sure i would start if a little more detail on the subject. I have not been able to find due to various distraction mostly with crazy family members.
> 
> Explain it to me.


 

Are you referring to me? Sorry, don't mean to be rude...just though you might be since I mention that I roleplay in my siggy...


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Are you referring to me? Sorry, don't mean to be rude...just though you might be since I mention that I roleplay in my siggy...



Yeah i was talking to you.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Meisu, he could of been referring to this post as well.



MortuarySin said:


> I don't think there should be a limit because many people use different fursona's for different things like to represent different interests or roleplay.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I apologize as well.

Well, to me, there are no roleplay rules. And it all also depends on the topic. If it's Naruto, some things like Mary Sues or God Mods shouldn't be allowed. You gotta lay down basics with your roleplay partner before you begin.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> Meisu, he could of been referring to this post as well


 

Sorry Gight...


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Creating roleplaying 101 thread.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

You do not need to say sorry, I was just pointing it out.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

Sweet ^^


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Thread is active.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 19, 2009)

I realize when enough is enough

But I just can't stop


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 19, 2009)

i dont see why there would be a limt

 i have one main and a few sub fursonas


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

So all in all the only limit is one's own imagination!


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 20, 2009)

As I've mentioned in another thread, I have two. But I don't think that you should claim that every anthro you've ever RP/written/drawn is a fursona. If that was true, I would have about 50...many of them female. 

If your going to have something as your fursona, I think that it should be significant in some way to you, and you should also have a good idea of what it actually looks like. Otherwise, there really isn't a limit. Nor should there be.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I know this may seem like old news to veteran Furries, but I want to ask it here more for new furries.
> 
> How many fursonas can someone have? Should there be a limit? Why (not?)


 
Putting a limit on the number of fursonas would serve no purpose whatsoever.

I mean, I have like twenty-odd fursonas.


----------



## torachi (Dec 23, 2009)

Of course no limits, but I could never be anything but my one and only fursona. Not to say I wouldn't, I just really dont see it happening.


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

You should have 1.

faggots


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 23, 2009)

I only have one, but I also have a slew of characters to go with it.  

And, really, I can't think of any reason to put a limit on it.  Besides it being impossible to enforce, it comes off on me as somebody trying to limit creativity.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

That is true..


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

I have loads of animal based characters, but I will only ever have one fursona, I don't care if other people have sixty fursonas. xD It's their choice.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 30, 2009)

I have one fursona for now but I know deep inside me there's another one I just havent discovered it yet. and It's cute to see My soon to be bf and mine's spirit playing with eachother


----------



## Telnac (Dec 30, 2009)

Just one for me.  Unless I'm playing D&D, I'm not into RPing.  And even when I do play D&D, none of the characters I create are really "me."  Quite the contrary, their personalities are often quite different than my own.

That's not the case with Telnac.


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one main fursona, but I have a few spare characters here and there.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 2, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> I have one main fursona, but I have a few spare characters here and there.



     Pretty much the same


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I only have one fursona personally...I never really grasped why one person would need more than one at any one time (I can kind of understand personalities and tastes changing with time, but at once?) unless they had MPD or something.  x'D


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Well i could only say is that theres no limit in making fursonas. I know some fur who has like 3 or more fursonas. (Who even said there was a limit?)


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 2, 2010)

I met a guy who calls himself Vats the Coonfox and he claims to have several hundred different characters. Is that even possible!?!?


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 2, 2010)

is it just me or does that simple reply right there give me flashbacks to when i once used to visit Face Punch Studios only to get the living fuck flamed out of me with people calling me that exact name?


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

I just have the one fursona (not a fan of the word myself though... lol)

However I do have a quite a few "masks" that I will wear depending on my mood. Lapin is pretty much me, but I'll play a bit part as something else if necessary.

L
x


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 2, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> I know this may seem like old news to veteran Furries, but I want to ask it here more for new furries.
> 
> How many fursonas can someone have? Should there be a limit? Why (not?)



As many as you want.  And no, there shouldn't be a limit.

I, personally, have two at least.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 2, 2010)

I have none and I doubt I'll ever get round to actually making one.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> As many as you want.  And no, there shouldn't be a limit.
> 
> I, personally, have two at least.


What's your second one?


----------



## Mangasama (Jan 2, 2010)

There are days I suspect 1 is far, far too many. I have 2 active ones -- Alex and Spunky. Then there's Mr. Evil, who's not actually developed, but makes his annoying little presence known at all the wrong times...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> What's your second one?



Krahs.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Krahs.


I am confused, this dinosaur has hair


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I am confused, this dinosaur has hair



XD  It's like a rare mutation.  Something that is seen as second class by his own kind.

At least.  That's what I've figured.  >_>


----------



## Moonstarsun (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that depends on what ur using em for. I just have one to portray myself personally, but having multiple can be useful artistically.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 2, 2010)

Technically, I only have one true fursona, that being my dragon character Draconius Tarsai Draken, aka Captain Spyro. However, I have a large fic-verse that I created through years of RP and influence, and as a result, I have a larger roster of characters to go with the Captain.

Darwin Arcticus
Flia Galeron
Blue Fox of Faith
Tileena Alkai
Chesna Tre'shira
Kilas Dante
And many others.

Neither one of these characters are a fursona or sub-fursona, but I use them depending on the plotline my fellow RPer from Pennsylvania and I decide to go with. Half the time, it's random shit or we actually follow serious ideas.

I've contemplated creating a sub-fursona though, but more than likely, it'll be separate from my DragonStar fic-verse.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one that I identify with, but I am in the process of making a Sangheili character, so I guess I have two.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

I have two. Sabre and Tim. Sabre is a bit more off the bad-ass in me, whilst Tim is the shy little kid in me.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't see why one should limit that. We all have many different sides of our personality and I know some people like to have different fursonas to exaggerate certain personality traits they have. Personally, I only have one true fursona and that's Harliquin, however I do occasionally run as one of my German Shepherd characters, Alkaline or Vegas.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

i know for myself i have one MAIN fursona, but unfortunatly i'm a chaotic box of masks, so who knows what all is inside there, but then again, those foxes sure love their games, killing women to take their places with their husbands just to mess with them...lol japanese lore

but yeah, i think in reality no matter how much you want to be one species, much like the US, we're just a big mixing pot, after generations, i think everyone has a little bit of everything deep down, just what they express the most becomes them


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 8, 2010)

i only have one


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 8, 2010)

I have my main which is Kurzar the black/rust doberman. I have a couple other fursonas that are all me in a nutshell. Somewhat different aspects of me as a whole.  Rather than combine them all into who knows what they would look like I just made them seperate. Ankhor is my Ibizan Hound, Serran is my Sanalie (which is a hybrid of lynx/wolf with mostly lynx aesthetics), Dreamcatcher my cougar and my original black wolf fursona Tamen.

I never roleplay other chars except these listed here.


----------



## quayza (Jan 8, 2010)

So far i have bout 5 kinds. My main drago character can become them all. Does that count?


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally, I don't understand having different fursonas. But even if there was a limit, no one will follow it. It's the internet for crying out loud lol XD


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 9, 2010)

I go by the thought that unless you have Multiple Personality Disorder, why would you have more than one persona/fursona?


----------



## TDK (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a main one which is like my go to guy and another one who has been elevated to trusty bench player. Actually though the second one is more or less a really cool character I came up with and just like to add to the species thing. No bipolar, Zoloft stuff goin' on, just a reason to get another con badge.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 9, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I go by the thought that unless you have Multiple Personality Disorder, why would you have more than one persona/fursona?



I don't have multiple personalites. I just choose to have different fursonas that are based on me. I have nothing against those who choose only one...seems a tad boring but it's your choice


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I go by the thought that unless you have Multiple Personality Disorder, why would you have more than one persona/fursona?



Dont have multiple personalities, just multiple forms. I am a dragon who can morph into other forms.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I go by the thought that unless you have Multiple Personality Disorder, why would you have more than one persona/fursona?


I'm in the process of making more just because I like having more than one thing to represent me. I guess I like having multiple identities.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> But even if there was a limit, no one will follow it. It's the internet for crying out loud lol XD



so true lol, the internet is EVILS!


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think not. I have...about...*thinks strongly*...27


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

just one
its just me as a man bat


----------

